# Another day in the Basin



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Another update from the Basin. I was able to talk my wife into another morning on the water and headed out with my friend Lane. We got out on the water at 530. With the warmer temps the trout are only hitting first thing. We messed around and caught a few nice fish and lost a couple of nicer ones near the boat.
As the sun came up the trout shut down and we headed after the bass. Right away we got on the fish. Lane tied into a great Largemouth.








It was another morning of fish after fish. We had a lot of doubles and a few quadruples. I had my second pole permit and would drag a jig about 5 feet down. After a couple of hours I put that poll up because I was afraid I'd lose it to a fish. 
After Lane caught his fish I started catching doubles. I'd have one poll under an arm while I reeled in the other. 
The fishing was fantastic and we caught some big fish.
































































It was a sweet day on the water and we still made it home by 1030 to keep the girls happy!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Those are some fat bass! Well done!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Very impressive. Good work. 

It is good to see fish that big.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a great day of fishing. Good job gentlemen.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, nice fish.

That smallmouth in pic #6 is a hog! thanks for posting


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Good to see the lake still has water! I was out there a month ago looks like it’s only about 5 Ft lower. It’s fun catching 100 fish a day even if there fairly small.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Some of those are pretty big for that area. Nothing like guessing what your going to real in next.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow those are nice! Are luck fishing from the bank?


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope just a small jon boat


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Fantastic haul. Some pigs for sure! Well done


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

adamsoa said:


> Nope just a small jon boat


ugh I MUST get a boat.


----------

